# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. ars83-ի, Rhayader-ի և Minerva-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Chuk

Մեկնարկվում է նոր համատեղ պատմվածք. ars83ը սկսում է, Rhayader-ը շարունակում է, Minerva-ն ավարտում:

Նախագիծը քննարկելու համար մտեք այստեղ, նոր համատեղ պատմվածք գրելուն մասնակցելու համար գրանցվեք այստեղ:

Մինչ բոլոր երեք մասնակիցների իրենց հատվածները տեղադրելը քննարկումներն այս թեմայում արգելվում են:

----------


## ars83

_dieu fluvial riant de l'eau qui le chatouille_
Maurice Ravel, Jeux d'Eau 

Օղակաձև փաթաթվելով արևի ուրախ ճառագայթներից տաքացած մեծ քարի վրա, գլուխն առաջ մեկնած, անթարթ հայացքով օձը նայում էր գետի հոսուն ջրին: Հարազատ էր այդ վիթխարի գալարուն, թափանցիկ օձը՝ գետը, որն անդուլ սողում ու սողում էր դեպի անհայտ հեռուները: Նրա նախնիներից ոչ մեկը չգիտեր, թե ուր է սողում այն: Բայց բոլորը հարգում էին նրա անդադրում ընթացքն ու հիանում նրանով: 
Օձը ձգվեց քարի վրա՝ գլուխը ետ քաշելով և ավելի հարմար տեղավորելով մարմնի տաք, հաճելի օղակի վրա: Ի՜նչ գեղեցիկ կաշի ունի գետը: Երբ արևը շոյում է նրան իր մատներով, այն յոթ գույնով ներկվում, փայլատակում է՝ ուրիշ վիթխարի գեղեցիկ օձի նման, որը հայտնվում է երկնքում, երբ նույն արևը խաղում է անձրևի հետ: 
Ահա ա՜յն կանաչ ուռենու տակ երկու մեծ քար կա, որոնց հանդիպելիս գետը միշտ ծառս է լինում: Օձը դանդաղ շրջեց գլուխն ուռենու կողմը: Այդպես էլ կա: Թափանցիկ օձը փորձում էր վախեցնել-քշել անզգա մոխրագույն քարերին՝ բերանից փրփուր արձակելով: Բայց քարերն անտարբեր կանգնած էին՝ առանց ճանապարհը զիջելու որևէ մտադրության: Բայց նա տեսել էր՝ ինչպես է գետը հաղթում քարերին: Դրանցից մեկը, որը գտնվում էր ուռենուց  այն կողմ, պատմում էին՝ կանգուն է եղել դեռ իրենից տասներկու սերունդ առաջ: Իսկ նա տեսել է մի օր, թե ինչպես այդ վիթխարի քարը, չկարողանալով կանգնել իր բարակ պոչի վրա, շուռ եկավ և փորձեց տակով անել, վրեժ լուծել գետից, որը մաշել-տարել էր իր պոչը: Գետը միայն հաղթական ցատկ կատարեց քարի չորսբոլորը և շարունակեց սողալ…
Երբ նա փոքր էր, միամտաբար կարծում էր, թե գետը գիշերները քնում է իր նման: Վերջիվերջո, գետն էլ օձ է՝ ինչո՞ւ չպետք է քնի: Բայց մի օր, երբ վատ երազ էր տեսել, ծնողները նրան բնից դուրս հանեցին գիշերով՝ գետում միասին լողալու և հանգստանալու: Նրանք միասին պառկեցին թափանցիկ օձի մեջքին և այն տարավ-հասցրեց նրանց ուռենուց հեռո՜ւ-հեռու: Գիշերը գետի կաշին լրիվ այլ տեսք ուներ՝ սև, մանր-մանր ոսկեփայլ և արծաթափայլ կետիկներով, որոնք անթիվ-անհամար տարածվում էին գետի մեջքի երկայնքով: Նա ամենաշատը սիրում էր այն ոսկեգույն մեծ սկավառակը, որը հայտնվում է երկու շաբաթը մեկ անգամ գետի մեջքի վրա, եթե, իհարկե, երկնքում ամպեր չեն լինում: Այդ ժամանակ նա սովորաբար դուրս է գալիս բնից, սողում դեպի գետը, պառկում նրա մեջքին, այդ սկավառակի վրա և սողո՜ւմ-սողո՜ւմ նրա հետ միասին…

Տեսնես՝ ո՞ւր է սողում այս վիթխարի օձը: Որդյոք նա պոչ ունի՞, թե՞, ինչպես ոմանք են կարծում, անվերջ է: Միգուցե, այն պտույտ է գործում և ե՞տ վերադառնում նրանց մոտ: Քամին սկսեց ուժգնանալ, օձն ուղղեց մեջքը և ցած սողաց քարից:

----------

*e}|{uka* (26.02.2010), cold skin (06.05.2010), E-la Via (10.04.2010), helium (07.05.2010), Malxas (10.11.2010), Minerva (09.03.2010), Monk (26.02.2010), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), Rhayader (27.02.2010), SSS (27.02.2010), Yeghoyan (28.02.2010), Yellow Raven (06.05.2010), Դեկադա (26.02.2010), Ժունդիայի (29.03.2010), ԿԳԴ (07.05.2010), Հայկօ (26.02.2010), Մանուլ (06.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.02.2010), Ֆրեյա (29.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

_"Longue est une nuit, plus longue la suivante.
Comment pourrais-je attendre une troisième durant ?
Un mois, bien souvent, me semblait moins long
Que cette nuit d 'attente"._
*Saturnus, "Starres"*
Տեսնես՝ ո՞ւր է սողում այս վիթխարի օձը: Փայլուն ցոլքերը թրթռում էին օձի անթարթ աչքերի մեջ՝ սկզբում հատիկ-հատիկ, հետո՝ շիթերով: Մեծ օձի մաշկն օրորվում էր, երբեմն-երբեմն փրփուր-թեփուկների ցայտեր ուղարկելով քարնիվեր: Մի փոքր էլ՝ ու կհասնեին օձի քթին: Մի փոքր էլ, ու թվում էր՝ կհասնեին: Միշտ՝ մի փոքր էլ: Ու երբեք չէին հասնում:
Օձը դա գիտեր, ու թվում էր՝ գիտեր նաև մեծ, իմաստուն, թափանցիկ օձը:
Ցոլքերը թրթռում էին, սահում նրա աչքերի առջևով, մինչև օձին չսկսեց թվալ, որ գետը կանգ է առել, իսկ ինքն ու իր քարը սլանում են առաջ, դեպի այնտեղ, ուր ծեր օձի փոչն է...
Մի պահ խշշոց լսելով՝ օձը կտրուկ բարձրացրեց գլուխը. տեսնելով իր հյուրին, նա հանգստացավ ու նորից գլուխը դրեց քարին: Քիչ անց այծամարդու մազմզոտ ոտքերն անձայն քայլքով մոտեցան նրան ու տարօրինակ արարածը նստեց նրա մոտ:
Այծամարդն իր անունն ամբողջապես արդարացնում էր. ընդհանրապես, նա շատ ավելի ընդհանուր բան ուներ այծի, քան մարդու հետ: Միայն թե նույնիսկ մարդու համար նա բավականաչափ խոշոր էր, բավականին անճոռնիորեն քայլում էր իր երկու ետևի այծային ոտքերի վրա, իսկ կրծքի խիտ մազածածկույթի տակ ուրվագծվում էին ուժեղ մկանները: Ձեռքերը մարդկային էին, թեև սևացած ու կոշտացած էին անտառային կյանքից, իսկ դեմքի վրա կարելի էր նշմարել մարդկային գծեր, չնայած այծային մորուքին, կոտոշներին ու ականջներին: Ու միակ բանը, որ հաստատում էր նրա բանական լինելը, նրա արտահայտիչ աչքերն էին՝ կապույտ, ինչպես ձիերն, որոնք սլանում էին գետերի ալիքների հետ, նախքան Ժամանակը սկսեց կլանել ինքն իրեն ու ամեն ինչ, որ ծնել էր:
Պանը հանեց իր սրինգն ու սկսեց նվագել, ու օձի համար այդ նվագն այնքան համահունչ էր մեծ, իմաստուն ու թափանցիկ օձի ընթացքին:
Միգուցե հենց դրա շնորհիվ էր, որ Պանի սրնգի նվագն այլևս ոչ ոք չէր կարողանում լսել. միայն գետն ու գետի ընթացքին հետևող օձը, որի համար անտառային աստվածության ներկայությունն անգամ այնքան բնական, համահունչ ու սիրելի էր, ինչպես հիշողություններն այդ թափանցիկ օձի ու արևից տաքացած քարերի մասին:
Գետի հանգիստ մրմունջը խռովեց ու ասես երիտասարդ մի ծիծաղ հնչեց, զամբիկի խրխինջ, որն արձագանքեց անտառով: Պանը դադարեցրեց նվագն ու շրջվեց ետ. թեթև ստվերի տեսքով ծառերի միջով սահեց Էքո հավերժահարսը:
Մի վայրկյանում Պանը պոկվեց տեղից ու էլ ավելի անաղմուկ ու աննկատ սուրաց նրա ետևից. չէ՞ որ անտառի ծառերի սաղարթի շրշյունը, քամու սուլոցն ու ստվերները հենց ինքն էր:
Իսկ Էքոն վազում էր դեպի հենց այն մարգագետինը, որտեղ սպիտակ, գունատ ծաղիկների մեջ նստած էր գեղեցիկ պատանի Նարցիսն՝ այդ ծաղիկներից ոչինչով չտարբերվող:
Պանը վաղուց էր սիրում Էքոյին, վաղուց էր հետևում նրան բոլոր անտառներով, բայց ինչ էլ աներ՝ Էքոն անընդհատ հեռու էր: Ինչպես էլ կանչեր նրան իր սրինգով, Էքոն լռում էր, ինչպես քամու սուլոցն անտառում երբեք արձագանք չի ծնում, ինչպես չի արձագանքում տերևների շրշյունը, ինչպես լուռ են անտառի թանձր ստվերները:
Ու միայն Նարցիսի խոսքերն էին հուզում հավերժահարսի սիրտը, միայն նրանք էին թույլ տալիս նրան խոսել, թեկուզ կրկնել երիտասարդի խոսքերը: Էքոն սիրում էր Նարցիսին, ու միայն Նարցիսն էր, ով իր սիրտն ինքն իրեն էր նվիրել:

----------

ars83 (29.03.2010), cold skin (06.05.2010), helium (07.05.2010), Minerva (05.04.2010), Monk (28.03.2010), Mr. Annoying (09.08.2017), SSS (06.05.2010), Yeghoyan (29.03.2010), Yellow Raven (06.05.2010), Ժունդիայի (29.03.2010), Մանուլ (06.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.05.2010), Ֆրեյա (29.03.2010)

----------


## Minerva

_Souviens-toi que le Temps est un joueur avide
Qui gagne sans tricher, à tout coup! c'est la loi.
Le jour décroit, la nuit augmente, souviens-toi!
Le gouffre a toujours soif; la clepsydre se vide._
*Charles Baudelaire, L'Horloge*
Օձը դանդաղ սողում էր տաք ավազի վրայով՝ աչքերը փակ վայելելով մայր մտնող արևի վերջին ճառագայթները. Եվս մի քանի րոպե, ու արևն ամբողջովին կանհետանա: Նրա հետ կանհետանա նաև օդի մեղմ զրնգոցը, որ օձը լսում էր ողջ մաշկով: Գիշերը ձայներն ուրիշ են: Լուսինը չի զրնգում, այն անտարբեր փայլում է կատարյալ լռության մեջ, որը խախտում է միայն գետի հոգնած խշշոցը: Օձը սիրում էր արևի զրնգոցը, բայց ամեն օր սրտի թրթիռով էր սպասում լուսնի լռությանն ու գետի հին երգին: Այն անբացատրելի ուժով ձգում էր նրան, հատկապես գիշերը: Ցերեկը, երբ արևը շողում էր իր ողջ շուքով, գետը դառնում էր ուղղակի գորշ, գունաթափ ծեր օձ, որն անշտապ սողում էր՝ ինքն էլ չիմանալով, թե ուր կհասնի: Բայց գիշերը, կարծես լուսնի արծաթափայլը ներծծելով, այն վերածվում էր վեհաշուք և իմաստուն Մեծ Օձի: Թվում էր՝ նույնիսկ նրա ընթացքն է արագանում, և ալիքներն ավելի ուժգին էին բախվում քարերին, որոնք արդեն վաղուց ընդունել էին իրենց պարտությունը և էլ չէին փորձում խանգարել գետին: 
Օձն այսօրվա պես հիշում է պապիկի պատմությունները Մեծ Օձի մասին: Պապիկն ինքը չէր տեսել, չէր տեսել նաև պապի պապը, ոչ էլ նրա պապը, բայց շատ ու շատ սերունդներ առաջ ապրած օձերը տեսել էին գետի և քարերի պայքարը: Այն ժամանակ գետն այսօրվա գորշ ծերուկը չէր. այն եռում էր և երբեմն սպառնում դուրս գալ ափերից: Հովազի պես ուռեցնում էր մեջքը, ալիքներն ավելի ու ավելի արագ էին բախվում ափերին, փշուր-փշուր էին լինում և անձրևում ափին նստած գեղեցկադեմ պատանու վրա: Նարցիսն այլայլվում էր, բայց ոչ ջրի կտրող սառնությունից, այլ իր արտացոլանքը կորցնելու սարսափից: Չքնաղ հավերժահարս Էքոն ճախրում էր դեպի իր սիրելին, որպեսզի մխիթարեր նրան, բայց Նարցիսը չէր նկատում Էքոյին, չէր արձագանքում նրա հպումներին, չէր լսում նրա շշնջոցը, այլ միայն հուսահատ փնտրում էր իր արտացոլանքը: Այդ ժամանակ Պանը հառաչելով հանում էր սրինգը և սկում նվագել նուրբ ու քնքուշ մի մեղեդի: Գետը դանդաղորեն հանդարտվում էր և սկսում հոսել երաժշտության ռիթմին համապատասխան՝ կամացուկ ձայնակցելով մեղեդուն: 
Օձն ականջ է դնում գետի խշշոցին, որը միակ ձայնն է լուսնի լռության մեջ. երբեմն միայն, երբ փչում է մեղմ քամին, խշշոցին միանում է խանձված խոտերի շրշյունը: Օձին կանչում է գետի երգը, ինչպես ժամանակին պապիկին է կանչել, պապի պապին, նրա պապին և շատ ու շատ սերունդներ առաջ ապրած օձերին: Սակայն հիմա նա այլևս չի լսում Պանի նվագը. նա հեռացել է գետի ափերից, բարձրացել լեռները կամ էլ, ո՞վ գիտի, միգուցե ընդհանրապես էլ չկա: Նարցիսը վաղուց ձուլվել է ճերմակ ծաղիկներին ու նրանց հետ միասին փոշիացել: Էքոն տարրալուծվել է արևի ճառագայթների մեջ: Հին աստվածները մահացել են, և միայն գորշացած գետն է մնացել՝ որպես անցյալի միակ վկա:

----------

ars83 (06.05.2010), cold skin (06.05.2010), helium (07.05.2010), Malxas (10.11.2010), Rhayader (06.05.2010), SSS (06.05.2010), Yeghoyan (06.05.2010), Մանուլ (06.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Լսի, լավն էր: Այն չէր, ինչ ես կգրեի (ու դրանում է կայանում նախագծի ողջ հմայքը), բայց լավ էր ստացվել: Ինչևէ, ինձ թվում է՝ մի փոքր համարձակությունը հնարավորություն կտար ավելի լավ ծավալել խոսքը: Այդքան անինքնավստահ մի եղիր, լավ ձեռք ունես :Wink:

----------

Minerva (06.05.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Լսի, լավն էր: Այն չէր, ինչ ես կգրեի (ու դրանում է կայանում նախագծի ողջ հմայքը), բայց լավ էր ստացվել: Ինչևէ, ինձ թվում է՝ մի փոքր համարձակությունը հնարավորություն կտար ավելի լավ ծավալել խոսքը: Այդքան անինքնավստահ մի եղիր, լավ ձեռք ունես


Շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile:  Աստիճանաբար երևի կսովորեմ ավելի համարձակ լինել, գիտեմ, որ իմ թերություններից մեկն ա էս անտեր անինքնավստահությունը:  :Jpit:  Ես պատկերացնում եմ մոտավորապես, որ դու ուրիշ ձևով կգրեիր, հետաքրքրիր կլիներ քո վերջն էլ կարդալ: Գիտե՞ս ars83-ի ու քո մասը կարդալուց հետո ես էս պատվածքը էս ձևով պատկերացրի այ սենց՝


Ու որոշեցի էն ձևով եզրափակել, որ վերջում ստացվի էս՝


Բայց թե ինչքանով ստացվեց, չեմ կարող ասել:  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (06.05.2010), Rhayader (06.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Լավ էլ ստացվեց, տրամաբանությունդ դուրս գալիս է: :Wink:

----------

Minerva (07.05.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի շնչով կարդացի :Love: 
ars83-ի հատվածը դուրս եկավ, բայց մի փոքր զիջում էր մյուս երկու հատվածներին: Համենայն դեպս, որպես սյուժետային գիծ բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա էր ընտրված, ու շարունակությունը արդեն ապացուցեց դա :Smile: 
Rhayader-ը իմաստային սպեկտրը բավականին ընդարձակվեց ու ստեղծագործությունը ավելի գույնզգուն դարձրեց: Կարողացել էր իր հատվածը  հաջողությամբ կապել նախորդ հատվածի հետ ու միաժամանակ չմնալ նույն հարթության մեջ :Smile: 
Minerva-ն հաճելի բացահայտում էր :Wink:  Ի տարբերություն Rhayader-ի մի փոքր ավելի <<սուր>> սկսեց իր հատվածը(եթե երեք հատվածները միացնենք իրար ու դիտարկենք որպես ամբողջական ստեղծագործություն,սկիզբը ընդհանուր կոնցեպտից դուրս է մնում), բայց վերջը ցնցող էր, ապրես :Smile:

----------

ars83 (06.05.2010), Minerva (07.05.2010), Rhayader (06.05.2010), Մանուլ (07.05.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հրաշալի էր, ապրեք երեքդ էլ  :Smile:  Փաստորեն արժեր էդքան սպասել  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. ֆրանսերեն մեջբերումներն էլ կթարգմանե՞ք, որ պատմվածքը ավելի լիարժեքորեն ընկալենք  :Smile:

----------

ars83 (06.05.2010), Minerva (07.05.2010), Rhayader (06.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

«Երկար է գիշերը, հաջորդն՝ ավելի երկար,
Ինչպե՞ս կանխատեսեի, որ երրորդն էլ է լինելու:
Պատահում էր՝ ամիսն ինձ այնքան երկար չէր թվում
Քան սպասման այդ գիշերը»:
*Saturnus, "Starres"*Ֆրանսերենս այնքան էլ լավ չի. հուսով եմ՝ ճիշտ եմ թարգմանել: Սատուրնուս խմբի "Starres" երգի վերջում կանացի ձայնով արտասանվող բառերն են, խիստ տպավորվել են մոտս: Ու, կարծում եմ՝ իմ հատվածին համահունչ էր:

----------

ars83 (06.05.2010), cold skin (06.05.2010), helium (07.05.2010), Minerva (07.05.2010), Yellow Raven (06.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.05.2010)

----------


## ars83

> Հ.Գ. ֆրանսերեն մեջբերումներն էլ կթարգմանե՞ք, որ պատմվածքը ավելի լիարժեքորեն ընկալենք


Իհա՛րկե:  :Smile: 
Իմ մասի թարգմանությունը. Գետի աստվածը՝ իրեն խուտուտ տվող (ծակծկող) ջրից ծիծաղելիս:

----------

Minerva (07.05.2010), Rhayader (07.05.2010), Yellow Raven (06.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (06.05.2010)

----------


## ars83

Մի քիչ իմ գրած մասի մասին պատմեմ:

Նախքան հեղինակների կազմը պարզելը որևէ կոնկրետ սկիզբ չէի մտածել: Երբ հեղինակային կազմը պարզվեց, շատ ուրախալի էր տեսնել, որ շարունակողը Rhayader-ն է:  :Smile:  Ցավոք, Minerva-ին ծանոթ չէի, ոչ էլ ճանաչում էի գրելաոճը կամ բնավորությունը:
Որոշեցի գրել մի որևէ բան, որ իր էությամբ լինի «նախերգանք», ընդամենը ներածություն, չկաշկանդող, որպեսզի թույլ տա շարունակողին զարգացնել այն իր ուզածով: Չգիտեմ, ինչքանով դա հաջողվեց: Մյուս կողմից, ճանաչելով Rhayader-ին որպես ներաշխարհի նուրբ պատկերներ ստեղծող հեղինակի, ցանկանում էի որ գրածս բնության պատկերների և կենդանի էակի մտորումների միջոցով հարմար հիմք հանդիսանա հաջորդ հեղինակի համար՝ իր ներաշխարհից զգայուն ու գեղեցիկ պատկերներ  ներառելու համար: Rhayader-ի ստեղծագործության մեջ շատ եմ սիրում մանկական անկեղծ պահերը, որոնք կարող են աննկատ մնալ բուռն զարգացող տեսարանների ետևում, բայց շատ լուսավոր են ու գրավող:
Դե, գաղտնիք չի, որ երաժշտությունն ինձ վրա մեծ ազդեցություն է թողնում: Սկսեցի փնտրել այդպիսի մի արտահայտիչ, հնադարտ և միևնույն ժամանակ իր մեջ թաքնված դինամիկա պարունակող բան ման գալ: Եվ գտա:  :Smile:  
Մորիս Ռավելի «Ջրի խաղը»: Այս ստեղծագործությունը միաժամանակ երկու հիմնական տեսարան է միշտ նկարում մտքիս մեջ. ջրի մեջ խայտացող արևի տաք ցոլքերի, զվարճ վազքի և պաղ, մտախոհ և հանգիստ լուսնի շողերի տակ հոսող ջրի: Մնում էր միայն այս հրաշալի ստեղծագործության ստեղծած տպավորությունը հանձնել «թղթին»: Ինչ խոսք, գեղեցկագույն երաժշտության միայն չնչին մասն եմ կարողացել նկարագրել:

Rhayader-ի շարունակությունը, ըստ իս, հետաքրքիր էր, անկանխատեսելի, արագահոս, արտահալտիչ: Իսկ Minerva-ն վարպետորեն կարողացավ փոխանցել, ինձ թվում է, և՛ արևային տաք ջրի, և՛ պաղ հոսքի տպավորությունը՝ միաժամանակ հավատարիմ մնալով երկու նախորդ հեղինակների գրածի ոգուն և մտցնելով իր սեփական շունչը:  :Smile: 
Ինձ դուր եկավ, շնորհակալություն:  :Ok: 

Հ.Գ. Rhayader, եթե ցանկություն կունենաս, կարող ես տեղադրել քո մտածած ավարտը, կարծում եմ՝ շատերին (այդ թվում և ինձ) կհետաքրքրի:  :Yes:

----------

Minerva (07.05.2010), Rhayader (07.05.2010), Yellow Raven (06.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.05.2010)

----------


## ars83

Սա էլ, հետաքրքրվողների համար, հենց ինքը՝ Ռավելի «Ջրի խաղը»: Ավելի արագ կատարում է, քան իմ ունեցածը, բայց էլի լավն է:

----------

Minerva (07.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Չէ, Միներվայի գրածը բավականաչափ լավն էր, որ իմ շարունակելու կարիքը չլինի :Wink:

----------

Minerva (07.05.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Հրաշալի էր, ապրեք երեքդ էլ  Փաստորեն արժեր էդքան սպասել 
> 
> *Հ.Գ. ֆրանսերեն մեջբերումներն էլ կթարգմանե՞ք, որ պատմվածքը ավելի լիարժեքորեն ընկալենք*


Կփորձեմ, ինչքան հնարավոր է թարգմանել՝

_Հիշի՛ր, որ Ժամանակն ագահ խաղացող է, 
Որ հաղթում է՝ առանց խաբելու, ամեն անգամ: Դա է օրենքը:
Օրն ավարտվում է, գիշերը՝ մոտենում, հիշի՛ր,
Անդունդն ամեն ինչ կլանում է, ջրային ժամացույցը՝ դատարկվում:_

Միտքը մոտավորապես էս էր, բայց դե, իհարկե, ֆրանսերենում ավելի սիրուն բառերով էր արտահայտված:  :Smile: 






> Չէ, Միներվայի գրածը բավականաչափ լավն էր, որ իմ շարունակելու կարիքը չլինի


Շնորհակալություն: Բայց մեկ ա՝ էլի հետաքրքրիր ա քո տարբերակը:

----------

ars83 (07.05.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.05.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Հետևելով Արսի օրինակին՝ երաժշտական գործը:
Չէ, Միներվա, այս անգամ թող մնա, ինչպես կա: Նամանավանդ որ ես լրիվ կենտրոնացել եմ «Ռեքվիեմը» ավարտին հասցնելու վրա:

----------

ars83 (07.05.2010)

----------


## ars83

Հլը բերեք, մի հատ էս թեման վերակենդանացնեմ. մեկ էլ տեսար՝ ավելի շատ մարդ կարծիք արտահայտի: Թե չէ ընդամենը երկու հոգի գրեց հեղինակներից բացի:
Ժողովուրդ ջան, դիտողություն, խորհուրդ-բան չունե՞ք:  :Think:

----------


## Malxas

Հաճելիորեն զարմացած եմ: Պատմվածքի երեք կտորն էլ գրված են վարպետորեն: Հեղինակները գերազանց կատարել են իրենց առաջ դրված առաջադրանքը: Դժվար կլիներ գլխի ընկնել, որ երեք տարբեր մարդիկ են գրել, եթե ի սկզբանե ամբողջությամբ դրվեր: Միներվան ինչ որ անինքնավստահության մասին էր գրել` շատ իզուր, նրա մոտ շատ լավ ստացվում է ստեղծագործել: 
Բնավ չեի ցանկանա առանձնացնել հեղինակներից մեկին, ամեն մեկն իր բաժին գործը բարեխղճորեն կատարել է: Այնուամենայնիվ ars83-ին արժե առանձնահատուկ շնորհակալություն հայտնել, որովհետև հենց նա է սկսել: Անկասկած հաջորդ երկուսի համար դժվար կլիներ շարունակել և ավարտել, եթե նա անհաջող թեմա ընտրեր կամ անդուր ու չկարդացվող մի բան գրեր:  
Իսկ տող առ տող վերլուծել հեղինակների աշխատանքը չէի ցանկանա, Նույնիսկ Դոստոեվսկու և Դյումայի մոտ են անկատար հատվածներ նկատվել... ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ էր:

----------

ars83 (10.11.2010), Rhayader (10.11.2010), Yellow Raven (11.11.2010), Մանուլ (10.11.2010)

----------

